# Lakers



## Parity (Jun 18, 2010)

Are you happy they won?


----------



## Samania (Jun 18, 2010)

Not really, I was hoping for celtics to win. Oh well.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't really care. I prefer the Lakers I guess, but I dislike Kobe.


----------



## LewisJ (Jun 18, 2010)

Yup.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Jun 18, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LAKERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!! it was one hell of a game, i walked out of the room for a few minutes when celts were up by 11 or so in the 2nd..


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 18, 2010)

LAKERS
LAKERS
LAKERS
Shaq.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> I don't really care. I prefer the Lakers I guess, but I dislike Kobe.



Same here.
My dad screamed (literally) with delight when the Lakers won.


----------



## tfray94 (Jun 18, 2010)

Go Lakers! I love Kobe! No Homo!


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't watch basketball because it's the same teams who dominate the league.


----------



## Brett (Jun 18, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> I don't watch basketball because it's the same teams who dominate the league.



Are the other professional sports leagues not like that?

After watching the games I would be pissed off the Celtics won. They didn't deserve to seeing how they played. I went into watching it rather indifferent, and hating the NBA compared to NCAA


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jun 18, 2010)

Somewhat off topic:

That Gasol guy (paul gasol?) is F***ING SCARY.
Every single time he gets fouled he over-reacts.
And then when he gets a three pointer, he starts like jumping around and opening his mouth, like he's going to eat someone


----------



## bigbee99 (Jun 18, 2010)

It saddens me greatly


----------



## goatseforever (Jun 18, 2010)

Lakers team > Celtics team
Lakers fanbase < Celtics fanbase


----------



## Novriil (Jun 18, 2010)

BOSTON! 

Too bad they lost.


// Lol.. Pau Gasol is my favourite player in Lakers..

Actually I like San Antonia the most, but my favourite player is in Boston..


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 19, 2010)

Lakers should change their name to Kobe and friends. I'm one of the few in my area who wished the Celtics wouldn't have screwed up.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 19, 2010)

nononononono


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 19, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> Lakers should change their name to Kobe and friends.



Yeah, because they TOTALLY won that game because of Kobe...


----------



## dabmasta (Jun 19, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> Somewhat off topic:
> 
> That Gasol guy (paul gasol?) is F***ING SCARY.
> Every single time he gets fouled he over-reacts.
> And then when he gets a three pointer, he starts like jumping around and opening his mouth, like he's going to eat someone



+1

They always do the slow mo on stuff like that.

I noticed that too that he like spazzed when some one fouled on him. But he probably did it so it would influence the refs.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Jun 19, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> LAKERS
> LAKERS
> LAKERS
> Shaq.


what about shaq? i believe 6 years ago was the last time shaq was in LA. 8 since he got a ring there.


TheMachanga said:


> I don't watch basketball because it's the same teams who dominate the league.


including ncaa basketball? let's see the past 10 winners.
2001: Duke
2002: Maryland
2003: Syracuse
2004: Connecticut
2005: North Carolina 
2006: Florida 
2007: Florida 
2008: Kansas 
2009: North Carolina
2010: Duke
florida was the only team that had players come back from the previous year to win another title.


stinkocheeze said:


> Somewhat off topic:
> 
> That Gasol guy (paul gasol?) is F***ING SCARY.
> Every single time he gets fouled he over-reacts.
> And then when he gets a three pointer, he starts like jumping around and opening his mouth, like he's going to eat someone


like this year where he never made a 3? i think you mean an and-1.


AndreaBananas said:


> Lakers should change their name to Kobe and friends.


ahh, so pau, ron, bynum, and fish are just friends?


DavidWoner said:


> AndreaBananas said:
> 
> 
> > Lakers should change their name to Kobe and friends.
> ...


thank god for pau and ron.


----------



## xbrandationx (Jun 19, 2010)

Brett said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > I don't watch basketball because it's the same teams who dominate the league.
> ...



Hockey.


----------



## goatseforever (Jun 19, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> Lakers should change their name to Kobe and friends. I'm one of the few in my area who wished the Celtics wouldn't have screwed up.



I don't believe you watched the finals.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 19, 2010)

BiitCHES tHR0WiiN SHyytt 0N MAH NAME....DAttS A SHAME iit AiiNtt MAH FAUltt iiM DA H0ttEStt ByytCH iiN DA GAME


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 19, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> AndreaBananas said:
> 
> 
> > Lakers should change their name to Kobe and friends. I'm one of the few in my area who wished the Celtics wouldn't have screwed up.
> ...



I did. Well,at least the second half. A lot of people are saying Kobe lost his sparked. I guess he has. The Celtics just had to keep fouling... 
I don't know, I just have this hate for Kobe and the lakers. Can't explain where it came from. So, I was rooting for the Celtics by default.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Jun 19, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> goatseforever said:
> 
> 
> > AndreaBananas said:
> ...



oh, so since when is making 6 of 7 game winner attempts in a season losing spark?


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 19, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> AndreaBananas said:
> 
> 
> > goatseforever said:
> ...



Well,I don't follow basketball as much as I used too I'll admit that. So, I wouldn't know how Kobe was doing this season, I don't follow him anyway. Why would I follow someone I don't like? I live around a lot of Kobe fanatics and all they talk about is how "Kobe is just not the same." I didn't watch the first half, but the stats tell me that Kobe wasn't doing so hot. Probably the worst he'd ever played. 
I see Ron Artest was the hero of the game.

Ahh well, I just wanted the lakers to lose.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 19, 2010)

Although the title had been given to Lakers, I still want to say that
Celtics is the one.
K.Garnett
R. Allen
P. Pierce
Rando
all wanted to win in this series. But reality is not so perfect.
Wish they can come back to the finals again next season.
By the way, I don't like Kobe. Haha.
I sympathized the losers.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Jun 22, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Although the title had been given to Lakers, I still want to say that
> Celtics is the one.
> K.Garnett
> R. Allen
> ...



*rondo

celtics are not the one. who's won back to back titles and been to the finals 3 years in a row?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 22, 2010)

On Facebook today, I decided to **** everyone off and posted a comment the generally said "LAKERS SUCK, CELTICS ROCK"
on every Lakers comment and on my own wall...
People got pissed alirght.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes I am happy the good guys won.

Celtics are the bad guys. Glen Davies is ugly, Kendrick Perkins have a sulky face, Nate Robinson is irritatingly cocky, Rasheed Wallace is Bill Laimbeer.


----------



## nck (Jun 22, 2010)

Celtics sucked  it seemed as if they couldn't defend without fouling
but yeh Gasol was wtf


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 22, 2010)

rubiknewbie said:


> Yes I am happy the good guys won.
> 
> Celtics are the bad guys. *Glen Davies is ugly, Kendrick Perkins have a sulky face*, Nate Robinson is irritatingly cocky, Rasheed Wallace is Bill Laimbeer.



Are you seriously using their looks as a reason to dislike the team? Are you stupid?


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jun 23, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> rubiknewbie said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I am happy the good guys won.
> ...



Irritating too. Ugly and irritating.


----------



## Enter (Jun 23, 2010)

Saša Vujačić ftw 
truly a great person!!!


----------



## bigbee99 (Jun 23, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> Lightake.com said:
> 
> 
> > Although the title had been given to Lakers, I still want to say that
> ...


Who's been to the finals two out of the last three years and beat the Lakers in 2008?


----------

